# RE : Galway Tour brand - here you go!



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Ok here you go people,...

*
Full set of car graphics (whatever the outcome for the following TTourists)

IS THIS LIST CORRECT?
Classic tour badge it is, front and back with Galway Road on both doors (optional)
£30 bargain!

1.StevieMac PAID
2.Petesy PAID
3.04DTT PAID
4.Blackers PAID
5.Phodge PAID
6.V6 SRS PAID
7.VicTT PAID
8.SniperSam PAID
9.KevTotty PAID
Dave's not going! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

*

4 possible choices!

*Option 1*. a rehash of our 'Alpine Tour' approach (classic tour badge), but as you can see I think my preferred *Option 2*. (bed of Shamrocks) is fresher, more creative and modern and creates the desired *Irish feel* to our mini tour.

The *Option 3*. a Shamrock with the stem in the shape of a winding Galway road.

Then there is the *Option 4*. three interlocking circles in the celtic style also representing a shamrock and the Audi interlocking rings .

l personally like *Option 2* (illustrated on both cars), it sits better on the bonnet and rear of our TT's.

So what do you think?

To the eagle eyes out there, the visuals on the car are slightly different to the actual visual.... :wink:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

well done, good lad
hope you did all these in work time!
winding road shamrock is my fav, followed by the rings inspired option, followed by rehash of the alpine logo and then the bed of shamrocks
you did ask!


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> well done, good lad
> hope you did all these in work time!
> winding road shamrock is my fav, followed by the rings inspired option, followed by rehash of the alpine logo and then the bed of shamrocks
> you did ask!


Pete, I could have guessed! :wink:

Anyway it's open to the TTourists,...

I always like to be diplomatic and give people choice and a chance to pick a favourite..... and then tell them what they are getting...... :wink: :wink:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Steve 

Well you have been busy [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Spoilt for choice.

Just to be difficult I like 1 *and *3 best.
If we were having side branding  I would say the winding road on the sides and the classic on the front and back but we are not so perhaps the winding road could be reduced in size and go on the front wings between the wheelarch and the door? And then the faithful classic on the front and back.

Cheers [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

blackers said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Well you have been busy [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> ...


Cheers James, yes I do spoil you...... looks like *people power* will ultimately decide the outcome.....should be interesting [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GUINNESS-PINT-BAR ... .m14.l1318

will try and mount this on the roof and connect it up to some power via the cigarette lighter for our tour
...when its flashing you'll all know its a guinness emergency!


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Top job steve [smiley=thumbsup.gif] . My personal preference is for the bed of shamrocks. I would say that though, it looks quite well on my car :wink:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

04DTT said:


> Top job steve [smiley=thumbsup.gif] . My personal preference is for the bed of shamrocks. I would say that though, it looks quite well on my car :wink:


Cheers Dec, your a man after my own heart!.......We have opened a can of worms here allowing the TTourists a *choice*
Dangerous......I wonder what the final outcome will be.....democratic vote.

We need to make a decision on the 'Galway Tour brand' *no later by the middle of next week*, allowing plenty of time for production and posting to everyones door.

*I will edit my first post on this thread with everyones names that wish to avail of a full set of tour car graphics (whatever the outcome)*


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

1 and 3 for me too, sorry!

Oh, and a full set as well please, whichever is chosen....


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

phodge said:


> 1 and 3 for me too, sorry!
> 
> Oh, and a full set as well please, whichever is chosen....


Will do Penny, please don't apologize, I wouldn't propose an option that I felt didn't work.....it's only natural that the camp is divided! :wink: :wink:

Makes the outcome more interesting!


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Cracking job there Steve.
My preference would be in the order 1, 3, 2 and finally 4.

If full set means front and back, then I'll take a set.

Sean.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Good job Steve; but fancy giving us lot a choice. :roll:

I quite like the idea of using the classic tour badge shape again - and maybe continuing to use it as the "theme shape" for stickers for any future TTours.

Hence my order of choice would be 1, 2, 3, 4.

I'd be quite content to go for just the front and back stickers this time but I'll take a full set of whatever people power decides upon.

Brian


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers Sean and Brian, looks like the classic tour badge is slowly winning the vote!

We need to hear from the rest.... come on guys and gals....it's a lottery! [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

I'll tell you something though...

Design 3 would look great on a tee-shirt. Nudge Nudge :mrgreen:

Sean.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

V6 SRS said:


> I'll tell you something though...
> 
> Design 3 would look great on a tee-shirt. Nudge Nudge :mrgreen:
> 
> Sean.


Now that's a good idea!!


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

i sent you all a link this morning to your personal emails for vistaprint.com. they have special offers on t shirts until 17th July. get on their website, follow their instructions and upload one of stevies designs - you may need a high res image from him first - and off you go. I have mine ready to go with 'Petesy' and the number 77 on the back. Costs less than £4!  you can pay an extra £1.99 for a black t shirt. Can't vouch for quality but for this price i'll take a punt...


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> i sent you all a link this morning to your personal emails for vistaprint.com. they have special offers on t shirts until 17th July. get on their website, follow their instructions and upload one of stevies designs - you may need a high res image from him first - and off you go. I have mine ready to go with 'Petesy' and the number 77 on the back. Costs less than £4!  you can pay an extra £1.99 for a black t shirt. Can't vouch for quality but for this price i'll take a punt...


Good man Pete,...... worth a try I reckon! Quality doubtful! :?

Yes, you would need a high res pdf if the design is to appear large on the front. The option where it appears small you *could* risk it with the version posted on the forum, not much point as I could email the pdf to ya!

The classic tour brand or the winding road (or bed of shamrocks!) will be available as a high res pdf, just drop me a line!

I'll have to have a crack at it!


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Winding road.....


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

how is it going sam? have you been spending all your time on the lotus forums? :roll:

ordered full frontal winding road tees from vistaprint £7 each with tax and postage, one for me one for yvonne...


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Keeping a low profile, my "other friends" have not been out much with the bad weather, you know how it is, Lotus cars are not water proof :lol:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
Evening Steve 

Well, how is the voting going?

_Monsieur with these designs you are really spoiling us_ 
 (with apologies to ferrero rocher)

We're looking forward to the meet at Galway, with the TTs proudly displaying the finished product [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Am I too late????


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
Kevin you are never too late [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Glad to hear you're okay after your brush with the ring [smiley=furious3.gif]

So which design suits you?

Re the trip itself are you on the ferry with us?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm thinking 1 (front & rear) and 2 (sides)

(Mechanically) car is ready to go for Rockingham, at APS tomorrow for a once over and fatter spaces for teh rear.

Managed 160mph on the Autobahns, which is more than the trip in May, so I think the last service (and removal of Miltek  ) has done the trick!

LIkely to be with you all on the ferry on the outward leg (may end up staying a a little longer in Ireland before heading back to the outlaws)

Looking forward to having Petsey passenger with me on Sunday :lol:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

so nice of you to say so kevin!


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
i'm looking forward to seeing you both.......in matching Galway t shirts  :mrgreen:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Ok......I have decided......classic tour badge on the front and back......

winding road on both doors...........maybe?

Hope you all had a good weekend


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

StevieMac said:


> Ok......I have decided......classic tour badge on the front and back......
> 
> winding road on both doors...........maybe?
> 
> Hope you all had a good weekend


Sounds good to me...

Winding road on both doors, defo - but not too big!


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

and what's wrong with 'big' :wink: :-*


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

KevtoTTy said:


> and what's wrong with 'big' :wink: :-*


You wouldn't know!

:-*


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Things have been a little quiet of recent, unfortunately due to a death in the family 

Just getting back to normal, so I should have 10 full sets of car vinyl graphics for our Galway Tour by the end of this week.
(check list at the start of this thread, if your name isn't on it...get in touch ASAP) Dave are you taking your TT?

Will then post out to everyone the following week, that's the current plan anyway!

Price to be confirmed soon...


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sorry to hear of your bereavement, Steve.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> Things have been a little quiet of recent, unfortunately due to a death in the family
> 
> Just getting back to normal, so I should have 10 full sets of car vinyl graphics for our Galway Tour by the end of this week.
> (check list at the start of this thread, if your name isn't on it...get in touch ASAP) Dave are you taking your TT?
> ...


Steve,

Sorry to hear about the recent death of Denzie's dad. May he rest in peace.

I have another 4 possibles for the trip. I will email them all today to gauge level of interest. Otherwise, we are good to go!

Dec


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Evening Steve,

Sorry to hear your news,

Best wishes
K,J & A


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Hello Steve,

Also sorry to hear of your bereavement.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Steve

My condolences mate

Kev


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

As I said in my email Steve, life is short so make the most of it. Please pass on my condolences to Denize.

Don't know about anyone else, but I'll be sporting a matching pair of these that I just bought from vistaprint.com following Petes recommendation.









Good quality thick cotton shirt with quite a resonable print (I got the PDF from Steve). Up close you can see a few minor blemishes, but as I said to Pete, who's going to notice when we're drunk in a poorly lit irish bar?  :lol:

Sizes on vistaprint are american, so XL was plenty big enough for me.

Regards,

Sean.


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind comments guys/girls, I will pass them on.


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Steve and Denize,

Sorry to hear your sad news.

Best wishes

Gill and Dave


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Ok guys and girls, I hope to have all vehicle graphics early next week at a cost of £30 each (full set posted).

The plan is to get them out ASAP! So if wish use paypal with my email address or cheque via snail mail.

I should have quite a few addresses already, but can you PM or email me again, just to be sure!

Looks like Vistaprint is taking care off the T-shirts (well done sharp eyed Pete!) If anyone needs artwork for Vistaprint just email me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
Hi Steve,

Paypal payment sent 

We were at the Motorshow yesterday and I saw this van and poster thought you would like the graphics.....nice!

















I think Adrian preferred this car








Just your average c class finished with a special teflon like matt black coating
they have then added this......










a V12 6.3 litre bi turbo engine so its capable of just over 230mph and 0 to 60 in less than 4 seconds 

See you in 4 weeks

Cheers [smiley=cheers.gif] 
James


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Hello Steve,

Payment sent by Paypal.

Looks like I'm going to have to repaint my Discovery - too many manufacturers copying my choice of matt black. :lol:

Brian


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi Steve,

Payment sent from hubby's paypal account - I knew he would be useful for something!! :lol:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

blackers said:


> .
> Hi Steve,
> 
> Paypal payment sent
> ...


James, I think Fiat were definitely onto something here with their graphics...... :wink: :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

V6 SRS said:


> As I said in my email Steve, life is short so make the most of it. Please pass on my condolences to Denize.
> 
> Don't know about anyone else, but I'll be sporting a matching pair of these that I just bought from vistaprint.com following Petes recommendation.
> 
> ...


Sean, how did you get the pdf to upload? I'm having trouble - after I click the upload button, everything stops!


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

phodge said:


> V6 SRS said:
> 
> 
> > As I said in my email Steve, life is short so make the most of it. Please pass on my condolences to Denize.
> ...


Penny, I actually converted the PDF to a JPG at work, can't remember the name of the software one of the guys in the drawing office has.
I can email you the file. In fact, I just have! 

Cheers,

Sean.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Cheers mate!

Found out what the problem was - I was using Firefox! Tried with your file through IE and all was hunky-dory!

See you in 3 weeks....


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Steve,

Payment sent. Thanks for organising the graphics.

Regards,

Dec


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

The t-shirts arrived...one for me and one for mrs petesy
They're not too bad you know, some colours are a bit dodge but for £7 each including a back print i am delighted!


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
Evening Steve,

Looking forward to receiving the graphics, excellent job as ever.

Are you up to designing something for us (the TTOC contingent) for the tour de france in september?

Just for ideas, this is the poster from a previous meet.









What do you think?

Cheers
James
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

hes very expensive you know james!


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

blackers said:


> .
> Evening Steve,
> 
> Looking forward to receiving the graphics, excellent job as ever.
> ...


The poster is great!

Unfortunately James this could run/roll on for ever................. I was only offering my services if I was attending the event in question...... TT events/tours being a labour of love...... (not a fee earner!)

Unfortunately I will have to refrain from this one!

Sorry mate!

:?


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
Hi Steve,

No problems ..I thought it was a bit cheeky to ask you 

I agree re the poster very smart has a certain je ne sais pas

See you in Galway..... 2.5 weeks to go [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

blackers said:


> .
> Hi Steve,
> 
> No problems ..I thought it was a bit cheeky to ask you
> ...


No problem mate, no harm in asking!

The good news is I have the current set sitting on my living room floor, looking great, so will be posting them in the morning!  all being well you should get them this week, Dec yours may take a little longer,..... will be interesting to see who gets them first! 8)


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi guys

Steve, I can't make this TTour 
[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

But if I was, my vote would be for the "winding road" option. Full stop.

Dave


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

graphics arrived
good job they are too
thanks steve


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Petesy said:


> graphics arrived
> good job they are too
> thanks steve


ditto Steve. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Attempted delivery today so I will pick them up tomorrow [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

V6 SRS said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > V6 SRS said:
> ...


Sean - can you do me the honour with the JPG pleeeeeeease???

Kev


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
Graphics arrived.

Very good job Steve [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Cheers


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers guys good to hear the 'Galway Tour' vinyl graphics meets the approval of those who have received theirs already! 

:!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!:

Remember when applying the door vinyls to spray a light haze of water (with a pinhead of detergent, makes the vinyl move slightly better) then use a soft cloth or squeegee, working from the center out.

Look closely for air bubbles, with a bit of effort you should be able to dispel all air bubbles.

I would attempt the front and back vinyls first, they are smaller and easier to apply.

:!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!:

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Got mine today

Excellent job steve [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

You deserve many of theses [smiley=cheers.gif] for your efforts

See you all in 14 days


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

T-shirts and graphics arrived yesterday.

All look mega cool!!


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

04DTT said:


> Got mine today
> 
> Excellent job steve [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> ...


Cheers, that was quick Dec.....glad everyone is happy.....so far.....


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Mine arrived yesterday. They look great! 8)

Not sure if I'm brave enough to put the large ones on the doors. I'll try the front and back and see how it goes.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The only problem I had when applying the Alpine TTour stickers was with the large door ones when removing the backing paper. I did that in the garage on the work bench and that action must have created a static electricity charge on the vinyl which then attracted all the dust etc from the work bench. Once on the sticky side of the vinyl there's no way of removing it so my stickers had some small lumps in them. Nobody noticed though. 

I'll do the Galway ones in the kitchen and then just walk outside to the car.


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

What you should really do is stick the graphic to your car with masking tape, top edge only, thus having it in the correct place before applying, then peel the backing off while squeeeeeeging the graphic on from top to bottom.
Well thats how the sign guys do it :wink:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

VicTT said:


> The only problem I had when applying the Alpine TTour stickers was with the large door ones when removing the backing paper. I did that in the garage on the work bench and that action must have created a static electricity charge on the vinyl which then attracted all the dust etc from the work bench. Once on the sticky side of the vinyl there's no way of removing it so my stickers had some small lumps in them. Nobody noticed though.
> 
> I'll do the Galway ones in the kitchen and then just walk outside to the car.


Brian I hope your Kitchen is not to far from the car, or you will pick up all sorts of dirt. Everyone applied the Alpine Tour car vinyl well enough. Sam mentioned tape on the top edge this gets the position correct. A light spray and then the squeegee
easy..... :roll:

Small ones first to build up the confidence! :wink:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

sniper-sam said:


> What you should really do is stick the graphic to your car with masking tape, top edge only, thus having it in the correct place before applying, then peel the backing off while squeeeeeeging the graphic on from top to bottom.
> Well thats how the sign guys do it :wink:


when are you coming round to do mine then sam?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Pete I have been out of the sign game for about 8 years so i'm not really in a position to lecture people on how to apply vehicle graphics :lol: 
I reckon I will probably balls my own set up never mind yours  
Might get a mate of mine (yes I have one) who still works in the trade to give me a hand.
As Steve said before you only get one shot.....


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> Pete I have been out of the sign game for about 8 years so i'm not really in a position to lecture people on how to apply vehicle graphics :lol:
> I reckon I will probably balls my own set up never mind yours
> Might get a mate of mine (yes I have one) who still works in the trade to give me a hand.
> As Steve said before you only get one shot.....


Ok Sam you now have no excuses......application will have to be perfect nothing less :wink: :wink:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Folks,

Spent the day prepping the car for the Galway trip. Cleaned the car inside and out and put a coat of Autoglym new High Definition wax on the car. Took a while to apply and buff it off, but it gives a great result. Well worth the money.

Final stage was the applying of the graphics. I decided to be brave and applied them dry :!: Dont know was I being brave or plain stupid :lol: :lol:

I spent a bit of time getting the position right with masking tape, but it made applying them all the easier. Once masked, I applied the graphics working from the bottom up and used an Autoglym water blades to get rid of the air bubbles. The results are as follows:
































































Big thank you to Steve for organising them once again [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

See you all on Friday,

Dec


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Declan,

It's so tempting to say "brave *AND* stupid" . . . . . but I won't. :wink:

I've done my stickers too, yesterday after work, but I've done something slightly different with the door stickers. You'll see on Friday. Counting the days now - and hoping that the August weather changes to something other than April weather. 

See you all soon,
Brian


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

VicTT said:


> I've done something slightly different with the door stickers.


Stuck them on the roof...??


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

looking good there dec
imagine how much better they will look on a mk1!


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Petesy said:


> looking good there dec
> imagine how much better they will look on a mk1!


They look much better on the superior mark II! The only problem is that the mark II will be in the minority in Galway but crucially will be leading the way :lol:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

> Spent the day prepping the car for the Galway trip. Cleaned the car inside and out and put a coat of Autoglym new High Definition wax on the car. Took a while to apply and buff it off, but it gives a great result. Well worth the money.


 Didn't take you for a Show 'n' Shine type Dec 

But if it helped with the stickers its understandable.
They look good in situ.... very green :mrgreen:

Am looking forward to your alternative door stickers Brian....on the roof?

Only five days to go now :!: 

Galway here we come


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi guys - can you give me some info on this. I am up for coming down and testing the TTS long haul!!


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Barryodoc said:


> Hi guys - can you give me some info on this. I am up for coming down and testing the TTS long haul!!


Barryodoc,

Full details on this thread http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=117457.

Pm me your email address and i'll send you some further information

04dtt


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

With everything that's been happening recently, I have had no time to put the stickers on. Finally got around to cleaning the outside of the car last night and put the front and back stickers on. One little bubble in the back one and two in the front.
Not feeling brave enough to do the doors though especially as it started raining again.
Steve has done such a great job, I don't want to mess them up and end up without them. Maybe if someone can give me a hand on Friday night or Saturday morning, I think two heads and four hands may be the solution.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

V6 SRS said:


> With everything that's been happening recently, I have had no time to put the stickers on. Finally got around to cleaning the outside of the car last night and put the front and back stickers on. One little bubble in the back one and two in the front.
> Not feeling brave enough to do the doors though especially as it started raining again.
> Steve has done such a great job, I don't want to mess them up and end up without them. Maybe if someone can give me a hand on Friday night or Saturday morning, I think two heads and four hands may be the solution.


No worries Sean - did mine last night (even after reversing over the front one )

Kev


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

V6 SRS said:


> With everything that's been happening recently, I have had no time to put the stickers on. Finally got around to cleaning the outside of the car last night and put the front and back stickers on. One little bubble in the back one and two in the front.
> Not feeling brave enough to do the doors though especially as it started raining again.
> Steve has done such a great job, I don't want to mess them up and end up without them. Maybe if someone can give me a hand on Friday night or Saturday morning, I think two heads and four hands may be the solution.


I'll give you a hand as well. Not long left now. You all be pleased to note, it is dry and sunny in Ireland at the moment :!:


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

OK lads thats me booked in the place you guys are all staying - I got a bunk bed room (ha the misses is going to kill me but it was all they had left) - she likes her fancy things! Anyway €100 B&B so not bad.

I'll be down at 12 mid dayish and look forward to meeting you all and having a bloody great time.

NB i drink a lot (but never while driving or attempting to drive) and am very stupid

PUB PUB PUB PUB fall


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

Dec can you get me and the misses a place at the dinner table?

doc


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Barryodoc said:


> Dec can you get me and the misses a place at the dinner table?
> 
> doc


Will do Barry.

Looking forward to seeing the TTS in the flesh!


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

04DTT said:


> Barryodoc said:
> 
> 
> > Dec can you get me and the misses a place at the dinner table?
> ...


All sorted. Dinner for 8.30. 19 adults and 2 kids


----------

